
Bluetooth Low Energy. Essentials to Effectively Develop BLE Software - Stanfy
https://stanfy.com/blog/ble-essentials-for-device-smartphone-software-development/?utm_source=news.ycombinator.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ble-essentials
======
guylepage3
Interesting read.

A couple of points that jumped out at me from this article.

"In our experience, BLE did its job pretty well on a number of projects."

Ha. I have yet to see BLE work consistently. Which brings me to my next point.
This "could" be due to the fact that products I've seen implementing BLE are
not pushing past the data transfer limits.

In the write up, they are claiming you can push past the standard 23 byte
limit through "...a procedure called “Read/Write Long Characteristic Values”
that allows you to go over the limit with a series of messages. In practice
this means that you’d be able to have a transfer ratio of around 125 kbps (133
connections per second * 6 packets * 20 bytes in each packet – see “Getting
started with BLE”)."

Would be very interested in seeing what sort of consistency an app could get
out of this bump in bytes.

~~~
gawy
23 bytes is a limit per one message and if you have a string that is longer
than that - use "Read Long Value" \- basically gets that string via a series
of messages. No real bump if you meant that. Same time not sure that there are
many existing products that send a lot of data via BLE

